# New York City - proposal in central park



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi. 
I am planning a trip to new York this December with the intention of asking my girlfriend to marry me. I want to do this in central park on the gapstow bridge. Does anyone on here know if the bridge and surrounding areas are lit at night? I haven't been to central park before and so I was unsure how well the park pathways etc are lit at night - or if you feel like you are walking through a dark and dingy park instead! Proposing during the day there in an option I suppose but ideally I think it would be much better at night. Any recommendations on the best route to take to walk to the bridge from the main roads

Thanks


----------



## mathk1 (Feb 27, 2011)

My husband proposed to me in central park. It was a lovely setting. We got engaged in summer. It might be a bit colder in December though but the park is also amazing in winter. Good luck!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you haven't been to central park you might want to think about going in a horse and carriage ride.. 
btw NY is freezing in December, wrap up warm and congratualtions x


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't do the horse and carriage! I am an Aussie living in Manhattan and 1 block from Central Park. Those poor horses are so badly treated and its so sad that they have not been outlawed yet!
Its the one thing I hate about Central Park is so greedy people. Use a pedicab because that is a human who has made the choice to pedal you around. They also have blankets and will actually keep you warmer!

To be honest December is very cold here and I would definitely go in the day!! The bridges however are lit at night.

Good on you! Central Park is our "backyard" according two our kids.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

hutais said:


> Don't do the horse and carriage! I am an Aussie living in Manhattan and 1 block from Central Park. Those poor horses are so badly treated and its so sad that they have not been outlawed yet!



As a native new yorker, I agree with your horse and carriage opinion. I think it's disgusting how they treat those horses. A documentary came out about the topic a while ago. They kill those horses after their "time is up". 

I think those horses should be freed into the Montana wilderness. I also think people should boycott the horse and buggy. A better idea would be to introduce Model T Fords with an open passenger side. That's what we as natives want.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Central Park closes at 1am and opens at 6am, 365 days a year

The Official Website of Central Park - FAQ


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far. It is good to hear that the bridges/paths are well lit for the evening. I know that NY is going to be very cold in Dec but being originally from the UK I am rather used to having to wrap up warm! The plan is to take a park route from the entrance near The Plaza and so is the Gapstow Bridge in walking distance from there? Also, where are the actual entrances to Central Park - are there just a few 'main gates' or are there little pathways in/out of the park every block or so?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow I had no idea about the horses. I never use the horse and carriage here in Cairo because of the cruelty inflicted on them.. I thought the USA would have animal protection laws.. Egypt doesn't.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Wow I had no idea about the horses. I never use the horse and carriage here in Cairo because of the cruelty inflicted on them.. I thought the USA would have animal protection laws.. Egypt doesn't.



Yes its a nice walk from the 59th & 5th Ave entrance. There are a few entrances you can enter but that is just beautiful there. The only thing that would prevent you from entering is if we had a huge storm storm and they close the park (it happen my first winter here). However you will also see the Wollman Rink which is so romantic on a December night. What a wonderful idea and congratulations!!!!

Yes I think if Tourist knew what these horses are subjected too maybe they would think twice. If you saw where there poor horses sleep you would be mortified. They are in a warehouse with no heating in winter or air-con in summer. They work 12 hours a day and are NEVER given a day off. 

https://www.facebook.com/CarriageHorseCruelty

This is a support group that are trying the best to bring it to the attention of the tourists.


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

In everyones opinion, which would be the best bridge to propose at? It would either be the Bow Bridge or the Gapstow Bridge. Bow bridge comes up a lot more in searching for photos etc but Gapstow Bridge looks a bit more special, and is the one that is in most of the films etc. Is Gapstow bridge tiny though as Bow bridge looks pretty big in comparision?

Also, does anyone know of any 'helper/production runner' agencies that could provice help in the proposal? I want to have the bridge lined with candles (these could be LED ones if Central Park is a bit phaf phaf about real candles/flames etc) but need to find someone who could set these up prior to arrival etc


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

If you simply google "marriage proposal planners NYC" you'll find a number of companies that specialize in this area. The New York Times has carried several articles over the past year or so on the apparently growing trend of relying on a planner to help set up a personalized proposal scenario.

Best of luck with your arrangements and congratulations!


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

regarding the bridges: here is one vote for the Gapstow Bridge

IMO, it looks nicer, is closer to central park south (=less walking in the freezing cold), and you don't need a million candles for a romantic atmosphere (the Bow Bridge is really large).


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Newyorkaise said:


> If you simply google "marriage proposal planners NYC" you'll find a number of companies that specialize in this area. The New York Times has carried several articles over the past year or so on the apparently growing trend of relying on a planner to help set up a personalized proposal scenario.
> 
> Best of luck with your arrangements and congratulations!


Yea I have looked for these services however they all seem to be crazy in prices as they offer 'packages' such as filming , photos, dinner arrangments etc, so it seems to be a bit mad to pay $1500 for someone to put out some candles on the bridge haha, will have to keep looking!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We will of course expect a photo of the happy couple,


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

any decent photographers available on here to 'capture the event' of this proposal...please send me a private message with your rate etc (would be for one evening in Dec) - would need a long throw lens also as wouldnt want the photographer to be seen haha


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyone got any reccommendations of a good bar with cocktails to take the, then hopefully wife to be, after the proposal for celebratory drinks? For around 10:30pm that is open on a Wednesday 

Cheers


----------

